# New little brother for Nacho



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so thrilled. My breeder, Wagsalot Chihuahuas finally had a long haired litter with puppies that look like their sire, Tuxedo. :hello1: I am so happy! There are 3 black, tan and white males.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome! Did you pick one out yet?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww how gorgeous! Have fun choosing


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ill pick all the above too cute


----------



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

We go to pick one in 2 weeks. Will have new pictures Monday. He will
Come home in October. Can't wait. Should be interesting to see how Nacho reacts. Right now she is an only dog. But she will be just turning 2 when he comes home.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

All these new puppies makes me want another...lol, but no way would hubby go for it. He's still adjusting to my getting Ruby. Maybe once my brother moves out and is able to take his doggie he will let me get another...wishful thinking, haha


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

How exciting, good luck choosing one, I reckon that will be tricky.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How exciting for you!


----------



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Awww Ruby is gorgeous. I know what you mean. I think chi's are lol chips you can't just have one.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Exciting!! They all look gorgeous--good luck choosing!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

sweet pic of mom and babes....


----------

